# [Theme][Juggernaut 4.0/4.1] Whisper Alpha v0.01 [Update 12.27.2011]



## Alexia

*







*​
_Update: I have no real vested interest in this theme... I went a direction that i probably shouldn't have... That being said, i am looking to either hand it off to someone else to run with... Use it as a training tool if anyone wants to learn to theme... Or completely working things over... Yes, there are a select few that love this theme... Its just so one off, it borders on insanity... _​
What you should expect when flashing Whisper​
- Added accurate battery with % (This allows you to show a battery, accurately rather then just the %)​- Small xml updates to fix the status bar mapping (No longer just a fill color)​- Updated menus​- Updated Download/Sound bars​- Update lock screen look​- Lots of icon changes (Much more to come now that Whisper base is good and set​- Clearly lots of one off notification updates​More, but you get the general idea...​
What you should expect to see with future updates​- More framework and systemui updates​- Themed applications (Phone, MMS, Contacts...)​
More, but again you get the idea this is beta and just a good base....​
The good, the bad and the ugly​
- Download Whisper​- Save to storage​- Boot into recovery​- Nandroid​- Flash​- Reboot​
_*Whisper Alpha for Juggernaut 4.0 & 4.1 can be downloaded here*_​
_*







*_​



































*I ask that you respect me, respect Romann and Whitehawkx, and enjoy the hard work being put into things for everyone... Past that, all i can do is hope to make at least a few folks happy... So, please enjoy...*​
*By all means, if you like my theme or simply my odd nature, hit the thanks button and make a girl smile...*​
_Disclaimer: I am not a noob... I know my status on rootzwiki shows me as one, but i promise i know my way around.._​
*MANY, MANY thanks go out to:*​
*- My development team, TeamWhiskey*​*- Romann &  Whitehawkx for their amazing work and support! Well done boys....*​


----------



## Alexia

Reserved for me...


----------



## woldy2

nice theme...looks good


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Nice. It's a good subtle theme. Look forward to seeing where you take this or what else you put out there. It's a nice blue like Andy's CM7 Epic theme. I've been seeing too much ICS themed stuff of late and like something different.

SGH-T959 done right by Devs on RootzWiki


----------



## Alexia

Thanks much...

I was starting to think my theme was so one off and random... I wouldn't get any support


----------



## krylon360

well look who it is...







Heya sexy


----------



## Alexia

krylon360 said:


> well look who it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heya sexy


Hey hott stiff... Tis me... On rootzwiki! Who would have thought!

I knew you stalked my krylon360 =)


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I think more SGSII owners running Juggernaut should give it a look. Not a heavy file and gives it some nice touches. If ppl would at least give it a try. Coming from a good team as you do, I knew it would be well done.

SGH-T959 done right by Devs on RootzWiki


----------



## kenvan19

I'll give it a flash on my next day off. Looks nice. Good work.


----------



## Bbobarino

Alexia said:


> Thanks much...
> 
> I was starting to think my theme was so one off and random... I wouldn't get any support


You have my support Sweetheart. Love the theme! !
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Sucks about your laptop


----------



## Alexia

Gman said:


> Sucks about your laptop


I know right.. wtf was it thinkin!


----------



## 651stp

im glad i just registered at rootzwiki today, to find this here. + Xda is getting out of hand. thanks for the theme!


----------



## vibrantnew-b

Wow, another great theme! Thank you Alexia!


----------



## big70tom

this is awesome. i found you, and i love this theme. cant wait for you to update it.


----------



## apicia

Do you think this will work on Juggs 4.0?


----------



## big70tom

Don't forget to update this one too!!!


----------



## Alexia

I will post for Juggernaut 4.0 as soon as i can push work off to the side =)


----------



## Alexia

I am going to post an update to the latest juggernaut build in the next half hour... That said, the theme itself is very rough... And hasn't had any attention as all since i first thought it up... I personally don't love this theme, so i don't have a vested interest in turning it into something amazing... And if i do, it will sure as hell get a complete redo as it looks like something UOT did while half baked...









So, i will offer these theme update AND offer to use it as a training tool for anyone thats looking to learn to theme... Training coming from me, of course...

Or...

Offer it up to someone that just wants to learn on his or here own, likes this theme and wants to continue its direction...


----------

